# Moving to White Plains, need new friends!



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi People!

I will be moving to White Plains in about a few months time (July to be exact). I ride mainly road and do some off road. 

I'm looking for someone to introduce me to the local cycling scene. I also intend to race one I get my form back. If you wanna e-mail me offline at [email protected] that would be fine.

If not, any links to cycling teams, cycling group rides and whatever cycling related would be fantastic!

Sean Wai


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Welcome. I live a few miles north of White Plains. Two clubs you may want to check out are Westchester Cycle Club and USI. USI has a racing team, and many of the club riders to the "Gimbels Ride" which is a bit of a landmark ride. Here are some links:

http://www.westchestercycleclub.org/ 
http://www.usicycling.org/index.php 

I currently race unattached, but I'll probably look to join a team in the near future. There are not a lot of teams around nearby, although there are many more in CT. Not sure where you are from, but there is a lot of great riding heading north from White Plains into Northern Westchester and CT. Lots of rolling hills, climbs and relatively quiet roads. If you don't know the area, try one of the better LBS' which should sell a cycling map of the area. There are two that most of the stores have and they are pretty good. One has most of the USI rides, including Gimbels.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you ride the gimbles....Im gonna try it this weekend. I live in WP


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

I have not done the full Gimbels, although I've hooked up. I'm in N. Westchster, and they come right through where I live. I'll probably try the full ride later in the summer. My understanding is that at some point 3 groups split, and one or more of the groups really start to pick up the pace. Right now I'm still trying to build some base while racing some short stuff. A hammerfest would definitely set me back. Check out the USI Cycling forum for a discussion. Also, if you Google the Gimbels ride someone has set up a site devoted to the ride. Looks like a good time if you live in the area.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

Welcome.

There is alot of great riding here in Westchester. As mentioned above "Lots of rolling hills, climbs and relatively quiet roads". We also have great mountain bike riding. Check out WMBA.org for more info.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*hi ALL!*

Hi there,

Thanks for the replies. I thought this was dead so didn't really check back for awhile. I've heard of the Gimbels and will do the google on it. Definitely sounds interesting especially if it splits into three packs so I should definitely be able to find my way home.

There are just so few riders here in Helsinki. Group rides are <10 and when you get dropped, you pretty much are on your own.... not fun when you are a foreigner.

How do the club systems work over there? Do you join or do they select? And what are the benefits to a club there?

Rolling hills...... time to lose some winter weight. Will also look to mountainbike there a little when I can. Thanks again guys.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

buffedupboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I thought this was dead so didn't really check back for awhile. I've heard of the Gimbels and will do the google on it. Definitely sounds interesting especially if it splits into three packs so I should definitely be able to find my way home.
> 
> ...


Clubs are just that...clubs. You are more than welcome to join any club that suits your needs. Race teams are a bit different, although USI is open to all interested in racing. If you race, the benefit of the more selective race teams outweighs the more open clubs and teams. First, the training is more focused. Second, you have a team to work with in races that you've trained with a fair amount previously.

The other benefit of joining a club besides the social aspect are the minor discounts you get from local bike stores.

As you'll see from the site, the clubs generally have A, B and C classified rides, as well as some intermediary rides (such as B+). The classifications are based on average speed, speed on flats, and number of stops (i.e. no drop rides, stop for lunch and mechanicals only, etc.).

I would say 75% of my rides are solo or with fewer than five, although that will probably be changing this year as my race volume has been increasing. I highly recommend getting the bike maps I mentioned, as well as just taking a few hours a few weekends to drive the roads. You can easily crank out 50-125 miles staying in Westchester county.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Fantastic*

Thanks again for the helpful advice. First thing I do when I move is to get those damn maps! Checked out both websites of the clubs. Definitely strong polarisation in priorities. I must say I'm torn, on one hand I want to race alot but then I'm very drawn to the extremely friendly outlook of the other website. Maybe I'll join both? Who knows, one can't know enough people in their lives.

Can't wait to move, riding alone all the time or turning up for group rides not knowing where you are going or what the hell people are saying takes its toll after awhile, you start going mad thinking," Is it me or do people know I exists?"

Thanks again, maybe we will bump into each other when I'm finally over there.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

buffedupboy said:


> Thanks again for the helpful advice. First thing I do when I move is to get those damn maps! Checked out both websites of the clubs. Definitely strong polarisation in priorities. I must say I'm torn, on one hand I want to race alot but then I'm very drawn to the extremely friendly outlook of the other website. Maybe I'll join both? Who knows, one can't know enough people in their lives.
> 
> Can't wait to move, riding alone all the time or turning up for group rides not knowing where you are going or what the hell people are saying takes its toll after awhile, you start going mad thinking," Is it me or do people know I exists?"
> 
> Thanks again, maybe we will bump into each other when I'm finally over there.


You can try rides with both groups without joining. I would just check them out. I'm sure we'll bump into each other. PM me when you get over here if you are looking to ride in Northern Westchester or need a decent bike shop recommendation.


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

For the off-road scene, check out www.wmba.org.

Welcome to NY!

Kathy :^)


----------



## Alan Ross (Mar 2, 2002)

*Ride Westchester*

I love riding westchester county its very beautiful. We have good enough political structure that takes care of the trails and builds out new trail extensions. Some of the best are North County Trailway to Yorktown and beyond with Starbucks in Yorktown. I ride all over and when it gets too crowded with cars I duck into the Kensico Cemetary for the hills and desolation. I ride everyday even if only on Fox Meadow Road 4 or 5 times then up the hills in Scarsdale. Cars can be a problem but you by pass that if you ride around dawn; its really nice. Nearby Fairfield County Connecticut is even better I am just discovering up to Weston Easton in the back country its incredible. Many bikers and bonus if you don't mind riding a 14 mile loop they close the Bronx River Parkway in spring and fall to bikes on Sundays from 10a-2p. Great biking and great people.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*bike shops*

Hey guys,

Tried to look for a bike shop here in White Plains and of the 2 I found listed on the web, both were not there anymore! 

I'm here for a pre visit, trying to sort out an apartment and getting acquainted with the place. Tried Cycle Centre and Miller's but both were not at the address specified on the web anymore. Only found High Caliper but they didn't have much and looked like they were on the move soon as well.

Any bikeshops in white plains you would recommend? And do you know where these bike shops are now?


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok 

High Caliper was sold to a company called altheus. And altheus has a store in rye where theydo most of their fitting, vo2max testing etc.

Dannys cycles is on central ave. About 2-3 miles from the westchester county center.(The begining of central)

Millers is in mammaroneck(But its hard to find scince the top of the shop is a toy shop. But it says millers toy and bicycles. Just go in and walk downstairs.Its an old fashioned looking building)

There is hickory and tweed in armonk, and pelham cycle center in pelham.

All of the local WCC and USI club rides ride past at least one of theese shops.Each and every ride.

Which reminds me i have to go. Gimbles ride time!!! Although its not looking like good weather. If you want try that ride. Jst meet us on central ave anywhere by 930 and you can pick the ride up from there.(This is a ride for riders who can ride an avg speed of about 20-22 mph)(And you cant miss us,,,,,theres usually about 50-60 riders,,,,a couple weekends ago there was upwards of 100!!)

Have fun and you moved to a freat town!!!(This is because i also live here)
See ya


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

oo i just remembered that the gimbles breaks off into the groups at the intersection of 22 and 120.(120 for harder 22 for easier) Then we ride into purchase, mmk, and white plains into new rochelle,then yonkers. its a great ride. If you wnat email me @ [email protected]


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Other shops to try are...

Julio's in Chappaqua
Bicycle World in Mt. Kisco (a good shop, and less pricey).
Yorktown Cycles (Yorktown Heights...a bit of a hike, but my favorite shop. I bring most of my business here).


----------



## Alan Ross (Mar 2, 2002)

Danny's Cycles call ahead ask for Danny he is usually there Thursday nights. Also Steve Kahn is there and either Steve or Danny will take care of you..Tell them I said Hi..Great shop!


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Also Tommy Cannondale @ dannys will be of good use.(But he is rarely there)


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Hi guys*

I'm down in White Plains for 2 weeks setting up house and all that. My bike arrives on the 5th of July. I'm looking to ride!!!! I haven't been riding for awhile due to work so I can't wait to hit the roads here.

Any week day rides around? Someone wanna show me around? Will probably do the gimbles this coming weekend if I have time.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

Try this site. They have a Wednesday ride. http://www.westchestercycleclub.org/flings/ 

There are a few cue sheets on their website.



Or just go north on Route 22( North Broadway).


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*WCC group ride?*

I grew up in Westchester and occasionally did a group ride at Westchester Community College, which isn't far from White Plains (it's near the airport). That was about 15 years ago, so who knows if it's still on or not. Anyway, there's a good loop around and through campus, perhaps a couple miles. I remember about 50 riders in a tight pack...


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

ispoke said:


> I grew up in Westchester and occasionally did a group ride at Westchester Community College, which isn't far from White Plains (it's near the airport). That was about 15 years ago, so who knows if it's still on or not. Anyway, there's a good loop around and through campus, perhaps a couple miles. I remember about 50 riders in a tight pack...



Sounds like SUNY at Purchase not WCC. WCC is in Valhalla


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*oops!*



Lowend said:


> Sounds like SUNY at Purchase not WCC. WCC is in Valhalla


Yup, you're right. It was at SUNY Purchase. I spin corrected...


----------

